# Some snakes from field trips



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Snouted Cobra (Naja annulifera)

























Namib Coral Snake (Aspidelaps lubricus cowlesi)

























Lowland Swamp Viper (Proatheris superciliaris)

















Cape Coral Snake (Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus)

























Puff Adder (Bitis arietans)









Green Mamba (Dendroaspis angusticeps)


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

wow they ar great piccsss..:mf_dribble:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW some great pics there love the pic of the mamba


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great pics!

Love the cobras and mamba :flrt:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome photos make. cracking shots


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photographs, I particularly like the photo of the lowland swamp viper. Beautiful snakes!


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool nice pics loving the mamba and the snouted cobra


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

great photos martin, keep em comin!


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

great pics


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*photography*



mad martin said:


> Snouted Cobra (Naja annulifera)
> image
> image
> image
> ...


hey Martin you've got some serious skills there mate.

Superb photography. Flawless. I presume you sell for stock photography?

If you don't...you should :no1:.

Anyways what you shooting with?

I can't pick out any as I loved them all :2thumb:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Agree with everyone else, crackin shots there.. Superb snakes  
You have a talent mate. : victory:

What camera do you use? Im looking into getting a pro one myself :2thumb:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

great photos


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*cameras*



cbreakenridge said:


> Agree with everyone else, crackin shots there.. Superb snakes
> You have a talent mate. : victory:
> 
> What camera do you use? Im looking into getting a pro one myself :2thumb:


hi, I appreciate you've asked Martin and I'm sure he'll let both of us know what he's shooting with, but in the meantime maybe i can help too? 

Really it all depends on your budget. You can always check out pro cameras as follows:

Sony A850

Nikon D300/D700 (good all-rounders) or D3s (haha, pro wildlife togs love these)

Canon 7D or 5D MkII (landscapers / portraits / fashion / animal closeups)

Leica M9 digital (LOL!!) lens par excellence in my view. German precision.

hey i don't know your budget, you could be a millionaire for all I know, so pls add in Hasselblad 503 digibacks too  just for fun.

If you're just getting into photography then prob good to go for a Canon 450D or similar competitor camera. All down to your budget.

If you're shooting dogs then look at perhaps buying two lenses say 35-80mm for wide angle shots (you wanna get lots of people or dogs in the shot) and 70mm-200mm zoom lens (you wanna go closeup whilst positioned a little distance away, or pickout real closeup detail). 

Fixed lenses will limit you somewhat for closeups in a Show environment. Worth spending on quality lens so check out reviews from camera magazines. 

but...if the dog show stage isn't well lit then you may not always get great shots. It's all about lighting, oh and no lighting too, like on a starry night of course, :lol2: :2thumb:
maffy


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Nikon D1-H 50-200mm lense


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*thanks*



mad martin said:


> Nikon D1-H 50-200mm lense


thanks martin, its a great piece of pro kit especially with your excellent lens.
Our backyard isn't as glorious as South Africa for cobras :lol2: so I'd like to post a beautiful Cape Cobra shot from a guy in South Africa, in just a moment.

cheers again, maffy


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Cape's will often use burrows too, as well as climb for chicks etc.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*haha*

is it ok to use these? hopefully we will get a yes :lol2:


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

lekker pics,where in sa u from?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

All over really. I rarely stay in one place for long


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Twig Snake (Thelotornis capensis)

































Mozambique Spitting Cobra (Naja mossambica)

























Rinkhals (Hemachatus haemachatus)


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Snouted Cobra (Naja annulifera)

























Tiger Snake (Telescopus semiannulatus)

















Black Mamba (Dendroaspis polylepis)


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*pics*

great pics, particularly like the Mamba and Tiger snakes.

Its interesting seeing such beautiful colours from the Tiger Snake.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Boomslang (Dispholidus typus)

























Snouted Cobra (Naja annulifera)

































Puff Adder (Bitis arietans)

























Black Mamba (Dendroaspis polylepis)


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

AHH!

Nice to see a Puffy in there for me 
And the Cobra is just Beautiful!

xXx


----------

